# WOLFSGART 6.0 2015 - Official Show Thread



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

​
*WOLFSGART 6.0*
*JULY 31 - AUGUST 2, 2015*

WOLFSGART, THE NORTHEAST'S GERMAN & EUROPEAN AUTOMOTIVE EVENT of the Year! CAR SHOW, CAR CRUISE, AND CAMP WOLFSGART (all weekend long Camping event). Situated in Beautiful VERMONT and surrounded by the breathtaking GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT and the ADIRONDACK MOUNTAINS OF NEW YORK with the beautiful LAKE CHAMPLAIN joining them together. This is the Ultimate Automotive Vacation Destination.

WOLFSGART Invites all CLASSIC and MODERN, AIRCOOLED and WATERCOOLED, German and European AUTOMOBILES and MOTORBIKES, such as Volkswagen, Porsche, Audi, BMW, Mercedes and MUCH MORE! Held in VERMONT'S PREMIER CITY, BURLINGTON, with tons of great sites to see. GREAT OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES, WATERSPORTS, BOUTIQUES FOR SHOPPING, PLACES TO DINE AND NIGHTLIFE, MAKE WOLFSGART A FUN EVENT FOR ALL AGES!

*WOLFSGART 6.0 Weekend Event brings you:*
FRIDAY NIGHT Kick-Off Party
ALPHA CLASS - TOP QUALITY AUTO SHOWCASE
CAR SHOW - ALL GERMAN, EUROPEAN and ENTHUSIASTS
SATURDAY NIGHT WINOOSKI AIR OUT
CAMP WOLFSGART
and so much more!!!​


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Should be able to make it. Anyone doing a cruise from central NH?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol at the happy/sad faces on the campsite locations on your map. 
Hope to make it to my 3rd wolfsgart!


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

17 days out


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

Are dogs allowed? Obviously friendly/leashed/away from show cars, etc.
Thank you

Cali is begging...


----------

